# Hair Loss, Facial ageing after stopping DE hormones & starting HRT patches



## Alligatorlady (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi
I hope this is the best category to post my query.... I'm wondering if anyone else has had this experience.

Because of early menopause, I've been on HRT patches for a while (the kind that simulate a regular bleed). (Now in mid 40s). For a recent donor egg cycle, I was put on higher doses (oral) of estrogen and progesterone, ie standard protocol. (Along with prenisolone for NK cell issues). 

The DE cycle didnt work, and I came off all hormones, to let everything bleed out. There was a gap of about a month before I started hrt patches again.

But I've noticed that suddenly, the area around my mouth looks really 'old' and saggy (ie the laugh lines are much more pronounced, and the cheek skin above that is sagging the way it does as one gets older. And near my mouth looks like the beginning of jowels!  

I do facial exercises (Facercise, face yoga, etc) regularly. But it doesnt seem to help much anymore.

Also my hair is falling out in gobs over the past month.

Has anyone else experienced this? Am I alone?

Could this be the result of just one month of no hormones? Or the result of going from higher (oral) dosage to lower (patch) dosage?

Thanks!


----------



## BlinkButton (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi Aligatorlady

I just really feel for you and wanted to reply to say sorry to hear this is happening. Its bad enough going through what you;ve already endured. I cant say exactly if the changes you think you can see are to do with a month off the hormones. But I have noticed things can change quite quickly depending on what you're taking or not taking. I found my face changed quite fast on prednisolone - hairy, rounder/moonish, and that my skin after a cycle in Sept has gone quite dry and feels quite rough and leathery round the cheeks. I saw a picture of me 4 years ago at the weekend and nearly died - I look a lot older than 4 years on from there. Sometimes I don't know whether its how you feel generally and you look out for the bad stuff or it is actually hormones, perhaps you could go for a consultation with a naturopath or someone to find out what you can do to optimise your skin with diet and supplements? at least then you feel you are taking some form of control or managing whats going on? I feel for you and hope you start to feel a bit more like your usual self soon. BB xx


----------



## Alligatorlady (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks, thats good to know I'm not the only one.

I know prednisolone, like other steroids, can cause bloating (in fact in women over 40, I can almost immediately spot who is on steroids -- which many women take for a variety of conditions). Maybe it caused my face to temporarily look younger-- but I didnt notice it at the time.

I would go see a naturopath but it would take hours and hours to research someone who might specialise in fertility, menopause, and facial issues. 

Anyone have recs?
thanks!


----------

